# Spark Plugs



## Speedvision97 (Mar 28, 2004)

I am preparing for a race this friday and i am getting new spark plugs only problem is this is the first time i am changing the spark plugs since i got the car if you could help me and let me know which ones are best any help or link would be much appreciated thanx

LoLo


----------



## Still (Jul 22, 2004)

*Bosch*

I like the Bosch 4 wih an 8 mm plug wire. I went that route with the stock coil & ECU in preparation for electrical upgrades. I noticed an improvement in both my 98 SER and my 85 300ZX.

But you know what they say about opinions....


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

i get complaints about the bosch 4's on 4 bangers and 6 cylinders and even 8! i think your buying the name, get NGK V-Power they will be fine unless you want the real hardcore stuff and get some straight Platinum NGK wich run for $20 a plug gotta see if they have it for your vehicle though....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bosch blow, trust me, get nothing but ngk's, they are the best and what nissans uses in stock cars


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

707Spec-V said:


> i get complaints about the bosch 4's on 4 bangers and 6 cylinders and even 8! i think your buying the name, get NGK V-Power they will be fine unless you want the real hardcore stuff and get some straight Platinum NGK wich run for $20 a plug gotta see if they have it for your vehicle though....


What's with those Bosch 4+ plugs anyway? The theory behind it makes perfect sense, but they seem to cause problems in every car I've worked with. Is there any vehicle in which they work well?


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> What's with those Bosch 4+ plugs anyway? The theory behind it makes perfect sense, but they seem to cause problems in every car I've worked with. Is there any vehicle in which they work well?


i have no idea maybe the quality has something to do with it. I had a person come in saying that they had them on for 5k miles and he had to take them out and they were all burnt and useless, basically now i dont try to sell those things unless they really want them because they already come gapped because you know how hard it is to gap a damn plug  o well they want to waste $6 on a plug go ahead but thier is better plugs out especially four our imports, NGK has one like the bosch with 2 tips like the boasch platinum 2's, know the bosch platinum 2's on the other hand i havent had any complaints to date but im not saying that they are any good. So overall i wouldnt wast the money, and for the people who have trucks and think they need them, you dont champian has a execellent plug for trucks just ask for it and look at it compared to another and you will see the difference, but keep in mind that im no expert i just sell them and listen to people complaints and observations.


----------



## chs773 (Jul 23, 2004)

ive heard that the msd and ngk iriduium plugs work pretty good.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> What's with those Bosch 4+ plugs anyway? The theory behind it makes perfect sense, but they seem to cause problems in every car I've worked with. Is there any vehicle in which they work well?



they suck in japanese cars. I've tried them in nissans and toyotas and they crapped out after a week. NGK coppers lasted longer LOL


----------



## chs773 (Jul 23, 2004)

well im glad u told me that b/c i was gonna go buy some new plugs pretty soon. so what plugs do u recomend


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NGK platinums....or basically whatever the car came with stock, which is quite likely NGK.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Go with NGK. As it was already said they are the best. They also offer a good variety to choose form.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Anyone know where to get NGKs for a reasonable price? Sparkplugs.com sells the Platinums for $12 each. I'm interested in the V-Powers and Iridiums, also, but don't know the part numbers that will fit in the Spec-Vs. NGKsparkplugs.com lists the Iridium stock number as 4469, but that number doesn't seem to exist on any of the sites I've been to.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Never mind... looks like sparkplugs.com carries the Iridium IX's. They don't have an application guide for it, though, so you have to search for the part number (LFR5AIX-11 for Spec-Vs). They're $7.60 each (cheaper than the platinums :thumbup: ).


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

acriml01 said:


> Never mind... looks like sparkplugs.com carries the Iridium IX's. They don't have an application guide for it, though, so you have to search for the part number (LFR5AIX-11 for Spec-Vs). They're $7.60 each (cheaper than the platinums :thumbup: ).


You don't have a local Pep Boys or an Autozone nearby? Even though Bosch is technically their primary spark plug supplier, both should carry NGK plugs as well.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> You don't have a local Pep Boys or an Autozone nearby? Even though Bosch is technically their primary spark plug supplier, both should carry NGK plugs as well.


I do, but they don't carry the Iridiums, which is what I really want. As far as the other styles (platinum and standard), they don't have them in stock, and won't get them for at least a couple of weeks. Besides, the platinums are $19 each at Autozone, and only $12 on sparkplugs.com, so the Iridiums would probably be cheaper on that site also.


----------

